# Your favourite tricks, traps, and puzzles



## Hautamaki (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey all!  As explained before, I don't have loads of access to supplementary materials and professionally produced adventures, so I always design my own adventures (and rule system but that's beside the point).

What I'm hoping for is a list of great tricks, traps, puzzles, etc, for your PCs to encounter in the average dungeon crawl.  Ideally the concepts for these puzzles should be fairly rules/crunch neutral and thus easily applied to any system.

My favourite tricks, traps, puzzles, etc, operate according to a certain clearly understandable logic, and are internally consistent with the overall feel of the dungeon and the game.  By this I mean that it's easy to believe the actual maker(s) of this dungeon would actually include this kind of trick, trap, or puzzle.  Something that amounts to a sudoku puzzle just tacked into the middle of the abandoned crypt might seem inconsistent and take the players out of the feeling of the game, for example.

I'll start with three of my own favorites.  The first one is ripped off a module I read when I was just a kid that I can't even remember the circumstances of but I'm sure it will be familiar to many of you.  The others are original afaik.

1)  The party enters a square room with a door in the middle of each wall.  In the middle of the room is a statue.  As the party enters, the door they came in through slams shut and the room begins filling with water.  At this point, I start my stop watch to represent the rising water, giving the players a couple  minutes (give or take depending how clever you think your players are) to solve the puzzle before their characters drown.  To stop the water, the players have to raise the shield arm of the statue.  To open the door, the players have to raise the sword arm of the statue.  To open different doors, the players can rotate the statue to face them, then raise the sword arm.  If you are concerned the players may not figure out the puzzle in time and you don't want to TPK them you can have them notice seams in the shoulder joints/hear mechanical sounds from the statue, or even see the statues arms lower as the doors shut and the water valve opens.

2) The party locates a hand mirror of unknown function among the evil magic users possessions.  In another room of the dungeon (or even a totally different area) is another wall mirror which seems magical but again is of mundane function.  Holding the hand mirror up to the wall mirror to create infinite reflections opens a tiny pocket dimension containing a valuable treasure.  Difficulty is added to the puzzle by separating the two mirrors with greater amounts of time and distance, but careful examination of both should reveal some kind of distinctive characteristic that links them.  Ideally this characteristic should seem just a mundane part of the physical description as you say it.  For example, you could describe both as adorned with opals.  Simply being 'gold' or 'gilted' probably isn't distinctive enough.

3) The players have collected 9 seemingly identical keys (labelled a to i for convenience sake) and come upon a door with a key hole.  However ancient runes and/or a mural make it clear that only the key made of an alloy including mithril/platinum/whatever will open the door.  The other keys will activate one of the 8 guardian golems in the room to come and smash the PCs.  (The golems should be strong enough that the PCs likely cannot defeat all of them, even if they awaken them one at a time.  The golems should also be somehow protected from harm until activated.)

Nearby is a scale which the players can use to identify the correct key, as the correct key will be heavier by a minuscule amount.  However each use of the scale is exponentially more expensive.  For example, the first use costs 1 diamond worth 1,000 gp, the second use 2,000; the third 4,000; etc.  The puzzle is for the PCs to figure out how to use the scale the least number of times.  If the PCs divide the keys into three groups of 3 keys each, and weigh two of the groups, the PCs can then see which group of 3 contains the correct key (either one of the two weighed sets will be heavier, or they will balance and the unweighed set will have the heavier key).  They can then weigh 2 of the keys and by the same process figure out which key it is, thus they only have to use the scale two times.  Two uses of the scale is an important clue for the PCs so they should be provided the resources to use the scale twice up front, and it should be clear they'll have to go through a lot of expense to use the scale past that.

In the end, the PCs will be able to get through this door; the question becomes how much time and resources they have to waste trying to do so.  If they are clever, they can get through the door easiest by figuring out they only have to use the scale two times to get the correct key.  Using keys at random will end up activating several dangerous golems, while using the scale willy-nilly will quickly use up more resources than whatever is on the other side of the door is really worth.


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 25, 2011)

You'll want the latest from valis -

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/301392-tricks-empty-rooms.html


----------



## Hautamaki (Feb 25, 2011)

Mark CMG said:


> You'll want the latest from valis -
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/301392-tricks-empty-rooms.html




Yup, that was awesome and I read it.  I liked in particular the riddles.  But as far as the traps, puzzles, etc, went his material was mostly just generic rolled up stuff or elements that could be combined... what I was really hoping for is your favourite instances of a unique and fully fleshed out trap/puzzle.  In other words, how specifically did the elements come together to form a complete, interesting, and logically consistent encounter/challenge for the PCs?


----------



## howandwhy99 (Feb 25, 2011)

This is sort of abstract, but here goes:

1. A monster is seemingly impervious to standard attacks.  E.G. It sucks in our projectiles and pulls upon or melee items.  Spells cast upon it are consumed. It is the Blob! How do we stop it? Kill it? Contain it?

2. An item or person won't go away.  E.G. Yeah, the sword is pulled out of the stone, but it hovers around me whenever I let it go. It attacks anything else I attempt to pick up. Not only is my girlfriend getting impatient, I'm getting really hungry!

3. A believed enemy wants to be friends. E.G. "We could rule this town together! Your band, my thieves guild. If we share and work together, then we all get what we want, right?"

4. Barred entrance. E.G. We've heard the thingamajig is inside, but the door is magically sealed, made of steel, freezing to the touch. How do we open it? Do we look for another way in? Is there some means of travel to get inside we haven't thought of?

5. Do-gooders end up doing badly. E.G. Inspired by your group another sets itself to doing good deeds around the city. Only they are so bad at it they end up hurting more than they help. They aren't breaking laws, just failing in destructive ways.

6. Play with objects in a room to get treasure. E.G. Not just any dungeon room, this one has rows on rows of hung clothing. Searching them reveals some treasure, taking them for sale is more, recognizing they all fit that preening, overweight, midget who's been trailing you: priceless.


----------



## Wik (Feb 25, 2011)

Hautamaki said:


> 3) The players have collected 9 seemingly identical keys (labelled a to i for convenience sake) and come upon a door with a key hole.  However ancient runes and/or a mural make it clear that only the key made of an alloy including mithril/platinum/whatever will open the door.  The other keys will activate one of the 8 guardian golems in the room to come and smash the PCs.  (The golems should be strong enough that the PCs likely cannot defeat all of them, even if they awaken them one at a time.  The golems should also be somehow protected from harm until activated.)
> 
> Nearby is a scale which the players can use to identify the correct key, as the correct key will be heavier by a minuscule amount.  However each use of the scale is exponentially more expensive.  For example, the first use costs 1 diamond worth 1,000 gp, the second use 2,000; the third 4,000; etc.  The puzzle is for the PCs to figure out how to use the scale the least number of times.  If the PCs divide the keys into three groups of 3 keys each, and weigh two of the groups, the PCs can then see which group of 3 contains the correct key (either one of the two weighed sets will be heavier, or they will balance and the unweighed set will have the heavier key).  They can then weigh 2 of the keys and by the same process figure out which key it is, thus they only have to use the scale two times.  Two uses of the scale is an important clue for the PCs so they should be provided the resources to use the scale twice up front, and it should be clear they'll have to go through a lot of expense to use the scale past that.
> 
> In the end, the PCs will be able to get through this door; the question becomes how much time and resources they have to waste trying to do so.  If they are clever, they can get through the door easiest by figuring out they only have to use the scale two times to get the correct key.  Using keys at random will end up activating several dangerous golems, while using the scale willy-nilly will quickly use up more resources than whatever is on the other side of the door is really worth.




Clever... EXCEPT....

"We go back to town, buy a scale for 15 gp, and weigh each key.  What?  That scale's not accurate enough?  Okay, we go to the wealthiest moneychanger and get him to weigh the keys.  We'll even pay him 100 GP for it.  What?  That's not accurate enough?  Geez.  You're totally railroading us, man."


----------



## Hautamaki (Feb 26, 2011)

Wik said:


> Clever... EXCEPT....
> 
> "We go back to town, buy a scale for 15 gp, and weigh each key.  What?  That scale's not accurate enough?  Okay, we go to the wealthiest moneychanger and get him to weigh the keys.  We'll even pay him 100 GP for it.  What?  That's not accurate enough?  Geez.  You're totally railroading us, man."




Well, normally when I run adventures the PCs are under severe time constraints that preclude them going back to town or taking an 8 hour rest mid-mission.  When I ran this puzzle with my gaming group, it was an aside; they had discovered an old abandoned Dwarven ruin in the back of a Cave Bear's cave while on an overland mission to meet up with and warn an army that was walking into an ambush; they had budgeted just enough time that they could explore the caves for a few hours and then make up for it with forced marches the next 2 days, otherwise they wouldn't arrive in time and the army would get massacred.

Of course if they have a teleport spell, that's just one of the ways it could break this puzzle and this entire campaign.  If all else fails, you could just rule that only that specific scale can weigh the keys properly due to magical DM fiat or something.


----------



## Hautamaki (Feb 26, 2011)

Here's another fun door opening puzzle.

The players locate 6 gemstones or keystones throughout the dungeon, and come across a door upon which is a 4x4 grid of sockets for the gemstones to be placed in.  Placing a single gemstone into a socket does nothing.  However, when a second gemstone is placed adjacent to the first, either beside, above, or below, the row or column which now has 2 gemstones in it is illuminated.  However, a third gemstone on the same row or column causes the column to once again go dead.

In order to open the door, the players must place all 6 gemstones in such a way that all rows and columns have 2 or 0 gemstones in them.  There are a number of possible correct configurations.  If the players place all 6 gemstones in an incorrect configuration, there is an explosion and the gemstones are violently launched out of the grid at the PCs, for which they should all make saves or whatever to avoid damage.  The gemstones are invincible and can be collected again to retry.  Of course the noise should also attract wandering monsters if appropriate.


----------



## Heathen72 (Feb 26, 2011)

Wik said:


> Clever... EXCEPT....
> 
> "We go back to town, buy a scale for 15 gp, and weigh each key.  What?  That scale's not accurate enough?  Okay, we go to the wealthiest moneychanger and get him to weigh the keys.  We'll even pay him 100 GP for it.  What?  That's not accurate enough?  Geez.  You're totally railroading us, man."




I am happy with this as an alternate solution to the puzzle, as long as the players have a bath they can use...


----------



## nedjer (Feb 26, 2011)

Hautamaki said:


> Yup, that was awesome and I read it.  I liked in particular the riddles.  But as far as the traps, puzzles, etc, went his material was mostly just generic rolled up stuff or elements that could be combined... what I was really hoping for is your favourite instances of a unique and fully fleshed out trap/puzzle.  In other words, how specifically did the elements come together to form a complete, interesting, and logically consistent encounter/challenge for the PCs?




Not so gone on spiky death pits myself - though they do have their moments 

Keener on situated tricks than one offs. Blogged a stack of them about a month ago:

Tabletop RPGs: Tricks and More Tricks: Part 1  Thistle Games
Tabletop RPGs: Tricks and More Tricks: Part 2  Thistle Games


----------



## howandwhy99 (Mar 10, 2011)

As games are inherently pattern recognition endeavors, I think puzzles are central to gameplay.  Here is a great article all about making puzzles up for any game, though primarily simulation games (either computer or table top).

THE ART OF?Puzzle Game Design

This thread deserves a bump anyways.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Mar 10, 2011)

Tricks?  I like mimics, magic mouths, and gas spores myself.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Mar 10, 2011)

As for traps - deadly, otherwise, what is the point.  Traps in dungeons came from the Egyptian habit of trapping tombs against grave robbers.  Can they be bypassed and defeated?  Yes, with cleverness and inventiveness, not a big red button or lever.  Traps are about killing.  Booby traps (used in battle situations) are about maiming and delaying, because the overall result is slower movement which in turn leads to more enemy casualties.

If kobolds use slowing/delaying traps to catch up to an enemy just to be slaughtered, it isn't very effective.  If by the time they show up the cleric has just used his last "Cure Light Wounds" in a vain attempt to keep the party fighter from dying, you are on the right track.  Traps a re expensive to build, why spend the money on them and then not let them do their job?

I favor classics - 
Mechanical
The pit with poisoned spike in the bottom.  
The pit that has a trigger in the bottom that opens a hatch above the pit dropping, poisonous snakes, green slime, etc on the prey below
The false bottom pit - you hit the bottom, the floor flips and you drop again into another pit - dying a slow starving death
Room that fills with sand - reset is on the outside of the room

I do have a few magical traps, but the theme here is simple and ellegant.
Magical
a 10' square pit with poisoned spike on the bottom.  Invisible wall at the 5' mark - go ahead and try to jump over.
An illusion of a 10' pit in front of a real 10' pit with an illusory wall cast over the opening so it looks like a solid floor - they jump over the fake pit into the real one.
Reverse gravity spell on the ground - spike pit above
Illusory wall over a pit filled with green slime

All of them CAN be defeated, but most players are too smug to realize that traps are deadly and so they don't check anymore.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 11, 2011)

A simple "cup of X" on door that drops on players when they open it.  It is simple and old but fun.  

Hole in the roof of tunnel, with latter, it collects gases that either explode when contact with fire or knock out the character, causing them to fall.

Spiders in the outhouse...in the wild, wild west did you know more black widow bites happened in out houses...to men!  (History Channel)


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm an evil DM, so my favorites were the less silly traps in the Grimtooth series.

My favorite of those was a simple wall-crushes-door-opener trap. But instead of smashing the poor thief trying to disarm the trap while the sissy fighters back oof down the hallway, the whole corridor wall is trapped except for the area directly across from the door. Teach the rest of the party to abandon the thief!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 12, 2011)

*Door marked "Treasury"*

The chief mechanics key opens the first door (the one with the complex mechanical lock, leading down a short hallway with a second door, also with a massive lock. 
The key will not open the second lock, but trying it will close the outer door and start a wall crushing trap. 
each door opens to a short wide hallway and another door.

Treasury  	1750 XP 
Level 8 
Complexity 5 (requires 12 successes or giving up)  
Primary Skills 
Acrobatics (DC 17): Spiked Pit & spinning Blades 
Athletics (DC 18): Spiked Pit, Falling ceiling 
Dungeoneering (DC 16): Crushing Walls, Spiked Pit 
Endurance (DC 18): Poison Gas, Falling Ceiling. Crushing Walls 
Strength (DC 20): Forcing Doors 
Thievery (DC 18): can be used on any room. 
successful Perception and then Thievery dc 24 will not inflict damage on a success. 
Other Skills 
Perception (DC 24): +2 to everyone else check, allows bypass with teleport magic, logic or thievery. 

Each rooms needs 3 success to pass. 
Victory costs 1 healing surge for each roll.
Defeat  Defeat costs 2 healing surges per failure. 
People aiding on a failure also lose 1 surge. 
PCs can quit after each room. 

room 1 -Wall Crushing 
room 2 -Poison Gas 
room 3 -Falling ceiling 
room 4 -Spiked Pit and spinning blades. 

In the final chamber is a book, open but on a lectern facing away from the door.  The open page reads: 
"Not actually a treasury and my brother knows explosive runes." (30 damage to reader, 15 to others in the room)


----------



## TarionzCousin (Mar 12, 2011)

Second only to "Never pick up a duck in a dungeon" is the rule "Never rescue a talking sword in a dungeon."

At least four times I have had players rescue a talking sword from within a magic circle/pentagram. The sword told them that it was a magical blade enchanted to kill certain monsters (usually demons or devils) and so an evil demon/devil/wizard/little girl imprisoned it here.

Of course, after they break the magic circle, the sword transforms into its true form--a demon/devil--and attacks the players. 

Note: players will never believe the sword is a +6 Holy Avenger of Uber-Smiting, so make it a +3 Flametongue or something just slightly better than "level appropriate." You'll need to come up with some backstory and history for the sword to tell.


----------

